# Leather treatment scuff



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

hey guys i have a scuff on my armrest its only a minor one but i cant seem to get rid!! do you guys have any recommendations on how to get rid of the scuff its a black armrest.! 
Ive just purchased some liquid leather G11 & G12 cleaner and conditioner but i dont think this will get rid of the scuff mark ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Liquid leather also do a scuff kit I'd get than people have had good results with it


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

cheers yellow will give it a bash.


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

So guys used this Liquid Leather scuff repair dye and its amazing!!!! cant believe its water based and the results are fantastic!!! i used both the G11 cleaner and G12 conditioner then the cleaner again followed by the dye... both my arm rest and black shift knob look bran new !!!!
the knob had some light wear to the raised bits by the stitching not anymore !
my armrest has a scuff- i think someone had tried to scratch something off it with their nail causing just a light scuff... which has completely now gone...

cant recommend the liquid leather G11 G12 and scuff dye enough. Great results 
Also purchased their leather air freshers - car smells like new 

will post some pictures today as I'm treating the rest of my leather today for afew hours


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Glad it worked out


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

LOVE the liquid leather products!! I've used so many but nothing comes close to the liquid leather... also think the conditioner does a great job of cleaning up the dash and bit of interior trim! well chuffed with the stuff.


----------



## HemiCUDA1313 (Oct 13, 2014)

That interior looks great. I need to give my seats a good cleaning and those pictures serve as some good inspiration.


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Love the gear. Seats never allowed to get dirty, but the smell after conditioner has been used is something else.
Like you are in a new car.


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

itstony said:


> Love the gear. Seats never allowed to get dirty, but the smell after conditioner has been used is something else.
> Like you are in a new car.


yeah the smell of the stuff is amazing, great how they have created that genuine new leather smell in their products!! its like sitting on a cow! their little air freshers are quality make the smell last loads longer  no one would know it was a 13 year old car !


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes, mine is over 12 years 09-04 but bought it from Germany 05-05 with 9K Km and now a whacking 49K km. Done more KM with the cleaning gear.
The seats were and have had two sheets over them 24-7 since. No fun getting in a sun baked leather seat.
Don't even see them now except when I give them a condition. 
They are old pics, no longer on a UK plate, but not going to change them.
Will be a decent 04 car for the next owner, if I sell it. Undecided.
Have a 911 arriving from the Father land soon, LHD again. Have to say as much as I have loved my car, still do, the 911 is light years better. they cannot be compared, it would be unfair. I used to say £4£ the TT was better, cannot say that now. Its the R8 and 911 now.
How far cars have moved on from when I got this is amazing and looking forward to air-con seats and no sheets :wink: .


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Based on what I've read here I've just bought a cleaning and conditioning kit from Liquid Leather with a view to keeping my grey leather seats in tip top condition. The kit seemed great value at £20 delivered.
https://www.liquidleather.com/leather-care-kits/39-clean-and-condition-kit-5060033829912.html


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

Don't think you will regret it mate, tell us what you think and post some pics when you've cleaned it.


----------



## LOweReD (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi guys and girls 
I need something For my drivers bolster .. where it's only light grey it has lines in it and looks awful ...

Also arm rest is missing on realised when I saw the pic of the stunning interior ..

Steering wheel looks the mutts nuts

aj


----------



## LOweReD (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi guys and girls 
I need something For my drivers bolster .. where it's only light grey it has lines in it and looks awful ...

Also arm rest is missing on realised when I saw the pic of the stunning interior ..

Steering wheel looks the mutts nuts

aj


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

mate yellow recommended this liquid leather and its the best stuff I've used nothing comes close! they mix a dye for you so it matches you leather. i didn't need any for the seats but i wanted some black dye for a scuff on the armrest and some fade on the gear knob... amazing its re-dyed the leather and both the armrest and knob look new, also used them on the knee pads. go on their website and read up on the dye, the dye is waterbased 
Alittle tip if you use turn all your heat off in the car as it dries rapid, if you have any air circulating its quite difficult to get a even coat . found this out as its recommended to heat the leather to make it soft, so i had the heat on full as i applied the dye it dried literally soon as i wiped it over the leather, leaving a streak so i left it turn the heat off left car to cool and then re applied at it worked a treat really easy to even out.


----------



## LOweReD (Dec 8, 2016)

Sounds perfect what's the cost? Mine is the light grey leather it's literally 2 tiny spots I messaged a company an they wanted £130 which I thought was reasonable but may try this if it doesn't work for me I can always call the guy out

Andy


----------



## LOweReD (Dec 8, 2016)

Is it on amazon ? When I searched liquid leather that's what came up? £17

Is that the right one ? How do they know the colour ?

Andy


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Brought mine of eBay, around 30 ish. Very good match for my blue leather.


----------



## LOweReD (Dec 8, 2016)

Can anyone show me the bottle I don't wanna get wrong one

AJ


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

I used this one.

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320607371272


----------



## LOweReD (Dec 8, 2016)

Allspeed your a diamond

Cheers


----------



## LOweReD (Dec 8, 2016)

Mine is the silver leather think it's called silk nappa according to a thread here... with code N1U/JX

I've messaged the eBay seller to see if they can advise which colour as they have silver and a few greys

If it had been black I would have polished it  car is a bloody nightmare at the min, but know will all be worthwhile in the end

I HOPE

AJ


----------

